# MY BULLY'Z..........



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

NEW 2 DIS SITE...THESE ARE MY APBT'S N THEIR PUPS...I CURRENTLY HAVE 3 ..2 BOYS..GUCCI-15 MO'S-90+LBS BLUE BRNDL/WHT-GATOR LINES,... HERK 7 MO'S-60+ LBS/BLUE/WHT/GOTTI LINES,... N 1 GIRL-LEXUS-80+ LBS/BLUE/WHT-RAZOR/GOTTI LINES...MY PUPS R 7 WKS-HUGE/BEAUTIFUL! ..WANNA KEEP EM ALL-4 N TOTAL LOL...FEEL FREE 2 COMMENT....:welcome:upruns:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Nice fur family ya got


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww they are super cute
just fyi there is no selling of pups on this site prior to approval from dav- redog

i like the first adult pic super cute natural ears and all


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pretty pups what made you do this breeding?


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

david just welcome him and corner him another time-
i love the pup with the blue eyebrow_ they r super cute welcome to the site-be careful these peps will jump you for talking about breeding let alone knowing you breed


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup super cute , send me all the pups ASAP for closer inspection , I promise I will send them back to you LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> yup super cute , send me all the pups ASAP for closer inspection , I promise I will send them back to you LOLOLOLOL


she lies she lies!!! you will never see those cutiest ever again!!!!!! send them to me instead i PROMISE i will send them back


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

rednose_momma said:


> david just welcome him and corner him another time-
> i love the pup with the blue eyebrow_ they r super cute welcome to the site-be careful these peps will jump you for talking about breeding let alone knowing you breed


It sounds like the person is trying to sell the dogs  I welcome a normal first post not an advertisement to sell dogs.


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

THANKZ..REAL NICE BULLYZ U GOT DERE URSELF


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

tell ya what david, if they try to sell any they will get banned as i stated in my post, let just leave it be this once maybe they will learn something if they stick around i mean what's done is done!!!


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

THANKZ...N YEZ I KNW..NOT SELLIN EM ON HERE..DEY ALREADY HAV HOMES XCEPT DA 1 IM KEEPIN..JUS SHOWIN EM OFF LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol good deal and they are super cute to!!! oh and i totally LOLed when you commented on your own thread


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

THANKZ...N YEZ I C LOL...BUT IM NOT ADVERTISING BREEDING...THEY ALREADY HAV HOMES...JUST WANTED 2 SHOW EM IZ ALL LOL


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL...OK SURE THING...LONG AZ U PROMISE 2 SEND EM BACK?! LOL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> tell ya what david, if they try to sell any they will get banned as i stated in my post, let just leave it be this once maybe they will learn something if they stick around i mean what's done is done!!!


lol okie dokie lol


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL....LONG AZ U PROMISE...LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Williams Pittz said:


> LOL...OK SURE THING...LONG AZ U PROMISE 2 SEND EM BACK?! LOL


oh i prooommmiisssseee muhahaha you can trust me *crosses fingers*



davidfitness83 said:


> lol okie dokie lol


that's my boy lets let the mods earn there title


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL...YEA...DAT WAS A OOPS...THIS THREAD THINGS GONNA TAKE A LIL GETTIN USED 2 LOL


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Dont believe aireal lol she wont return them .. but I assure you I will . Im loving the one with alot of white on it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Dont believe aireal lol she wont return them .. but I assure you I will . Im loving the one with alot of white on it.


no way i am totally trustable i will send them back, MOST OF THEM FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

WELL THIS POST WAS NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT TO SELL ANYTHING WHICH IZ WHY I DID NOT INCLUDE A PRICE OR THE STUDS/DAM'S NAME OR REGISTRIES OR ANY OF THE CRUCIAL INFO NEEDED 4 THAT...AZ I STATED THEY ALREADY HAV HOMES N IM KEEPIN 1 MYSELF...SO ONCE AGAIN THIS IZ NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT JUST A SHOW N TELL OF MY PRECIOUS CANINE FAMILY..NXT TIME I GUESS I WILL INCLUDE.."NOT 4 SALE" N THE TITLE OF MY POST 2 ELIMINATE THE BACKLASH....GOD BLESS


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

My best advice to you: On a forum you must explain EVERYTHING in great detail or your words will get twisted into stuff you never said real quick LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Williams Pittz said:


> WELL THIS POST WAS NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT TO SELL ANYTHING WHICH IZ WHY I DID NOT INCLUDE A PRICE OR THE STUDS/DAM'S NAME OR REGISTRIES OR ANY OF THE CRUCIAL INFO NEEDED 4 THAT...AZ I STATED THEY ALREADY HAV HOMES N IM KEEPIN 1 MYSELF...SO ONCE AGAIN THIS IZ NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT JUST A SHOW N TELL OF MY PRECIOUS CANINE FAMILY..NXT TIME I GUESS I WILL INCLUDE.."NOT 4 SALE" N THE TITLE OF MY POST 2 ELIMINATE THE BACKLASH....GOD BLESS


wow william what happened? i thought we got past that with no incident 

also can you take your caps off lol it's hard for me to read

but seriously we weren't trying to run you off!!! the not for sale isn't a bad idea but still stay around i wanna see the pups grow!


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> My best advice to you: On a forum you must explain EVERYTHING in great detail or your words will get twisted into stuff you never said real quick LOL


LMAO...IM C'N..SMH..GOOD LOOK THO


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

Aireal said:


> wow william what happened? i thought we got past that with no incident
> 
> also can you take your caps off lol it's hard for me to read
> 
> but seriously we weren't trying to run you off!!! the not for sale isn't a bad idea but still stay around i wanna see the pups grow!


lol...ok...but that wasnt to u sweetz...that was in response to the guy who made those comments...we good :hug: lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Williams Pittz said:


> lol...ok...but that wasnt to u sweetz...that was in response to the guy who made those comments...we good :hug: lol


awww okie dokey :hug: david means best i promise he like many others are just very passionate about the breed and sometimes it comes off harsh. i have been known to do it myself before but i try to reread now as i don't want to run people off that could learn as much as i have from this forum 

thank you for the caps  i have a total migrain today booo


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol brush them haterz off, I love your puppys . Hope you stick around and get to know everyone , hard to come across right sometimes when its online people mistake sarcasm and joking and make everything serious , and things get misread at times becasue of that. Most people here are nice and very helpful im sure you'll see that if you stick around a bit


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lol brush them haterz off, I love your puppys . Hope you stick around and get to know everyone , hard to come across right sometimes when its online people mistake sarcasm and joking and make everything serious , and things get misread at times becasue of that. Most people here are nice and very helpful im sure you'll see that if you stick around a bit


very true and if there not that nice about it you just have to dig through the meaness to see what there really trying to say, as most, if not all of use really love this breed and are deeply invested in the future it has. so if someone is harsh most times it is harsh like a mom that slaps a kid for leaving the yard it all done in love lol :roll:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

alright.. this bugs the heck outta me.. its they, not dey and its the, not da.. there is no Z in thank*S* or ye*S*

ok.. got that off my chest... nice pups


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute puppies!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

puppies are always cute! thanx for sharing


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great looking pups. Glad you have homes preselected too



CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> My best advice to you: On a forum you must explain EVERYTHING in great detail or your words will get twisted into stuff you never said real quick LOL


HAHA! that's for darn sure...

@David... [email protected] dokie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are not APBT's they are American Bullies but welcome to the forum.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yep cute pups for sure, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

cEElint said:


> alright.. this bugs the heck outta me.. its they, not dey and its the, not da.. there is no Z in thank*S* or ye*S*
> 
> ok.. got that off my chest... nice pups


*****

Ok I got that off my chest.
That being said- stick around. Theres plenty of knowledge on here and nice pups.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

OK couldnt help laughing at what CLEEINT posted lol Bad boy! LOL Welcome your bullies are beautiful


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

Aireal said:


> awww okie dokey :hug: david means best i promise he like many others are just very passionate about the breed and sometimes it comes off harsh. i have been known to do it myself before but i try to reread now as i don't want to run people off that could learn as much as i have from this forum
> 
> thank you for the caps  i have a total migrain today booo


aww..hope u feel better...ok ur welcome...i understand 2 because im very passiontae about them also...their tryin 2 ban em where im at and animal control gives me flack about em all da tym...n i treat my dogz just az good az i treat my kids!..smh lol


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> lol brush them haterz off, I love your puppys . Hope you stick around and get to know everyone , hard to come across right sometimes when its online people mistake sarcasm and joking and make everything serious , and things get misread at times becasue of that. Most people here are nice and very helpful im sure you'll see that if you stick around a bit


aww..well thank u...I thnk imma stick around jus bcuz ur such a sweetie:roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Williams Pittz said:


> aww..hope u feel better...ok ur welcome...i understand 2 because im very passiontae about them also...their tryin 2 ban em where im at and animal control gives me flack about em all da tym...n i treat my dogz just az good az i treat my kids!..smh lol


me to trust me today has SUCKED!!!! well i will hope everything works out for you and your pup BSL is a worry for us all


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Williams Pittz said:


> aww..well thank u...I thnk imma stick around jus bcuz ur such a sweetie:roll:


aww AB get em


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> lol brush them haterz off, I love your puppys . Hope you stick around and get to know everyone , hard to come across right sometimes when its online people mistake sarcasm and joking and make everything serious , and things get misread at times becasue of that. Most people here are nice and very helpful im sure you'll see that if you stick around a bit


o n i checked dat out...very nice:goodpost:


----------



## Williams Pittz (Jan 21, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Those are not APBT's they are American Bullies but welcome to the forum.


thanks 4 the welcome however, their UKC registration states that they are American Pitbull Terriers


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahha Aireal are you flirtin with the new guy  William you do have som egood lookin dogs and pups. I am glad you are sticking around, don't let these girls fool you though. Nah just kidding.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Williams Pittz said:


> thanks 4 the welcome however, their UKC registration states that they are American Pitbull Terriers


So does mine but it's a bully. Stick around and utilize the search- this is by far the most friendly "pitbull" site on the net- enjoy your stay.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

One more insult and infraction will get handed out.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> One more insult and infraction will get handed out.


Wasn't trying to insult anyone I just find it unnecessary to type in that manner and saying what I said in regards to searching before posting was mentioned because alot of topics get brought back up. I often see many ppl post similar to this with similar attitudes leave and those that do stick around, change. It's an interesting observation.

So I really do hope he sticks around- I like the site and I'm sure many others do. Although we may come off abrasive at times- I believe most of our intentions are good.

To the OP- your dogs are pretty. Stick around and utilize the site. Its very family/ friend oriented.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Williams Pittz said:


> thanks 4 the welcome however, their UKC registration states that they are American Pitbull Terriers


I know but their bloodline determines what breed of dog they are based on your dogs bloodlines you own American Bullies and gotti is Not an Apbt bloodline it's a bully bloodline. I can tell you that there is a lot of controversy that surrounds the American Bully. They stem from the APBT but were cross bred to create a certain type of dog a breed that was taken in a different direction that we now know and recognize today as the American Bully the original stock for many of these Bully Lines were game- APBT x amstaff blood but that slowly changed over time and out breeding was done along the way to obtain a desired look and size as well as function. In the beginning they were allowed to be registered as APBT's but that's because the founder's were registering them as such. Until later down the line it was obvious that the intended direction for the original purpose and function of these dogs had drastically changed. There are still many American Bullies registered as American Pitbull Terriers with the UKC/ADBA because of this. However that does not make them APBT's. Many Bully owner's and breeder's are now starting to acknowledge their dogs as American Bullies and are making the transition by registering them with the appropriate registry the American Bully Kennel Club. My advice to you would be to stick around do some research and you will learn the truth about the breed you own. I would also advise you to register your dogs as American Bullies with the ABKC to help end the confusion within the pit bull community and the pubic in general. Some people aren't aware but once you learn the truth it's the right and responsible thing to do to call and register your dogs accordingly.

The American Bully Registry

And a good section here for you to take a look at

Bullies 101 - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums

Another thread I think you will find helpful

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/30781-am-bully-vs-american-pit-bull-terrier.html


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

good post sadie... Love the pups!!


----------

